# 1963 Schwinn Typhoon on Facebook { Central Iowa }



## goldwood (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like a clean bike at  $100.00 for anyone living close to Des Moines.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...2/?hoisted=false&ref=saved&referral_code=null


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2022)

Clean is right! And for $100.00, that's a no-brainer!


----------

